
China’s army says it will focus on ‘preparing for war’ - panny
https://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/military/chinas-army-says-it-will-focus-on-preparing-for-war/news-story/152c1ffab86257248670986c7287c911
======
Sharlin
Well, you know what they say about wanting peace.

